# Shaft length question for my Gheenoe



## fishwhistle (May 26, 2020)

I would need a picture of the transom to determine if it's been modified... assuming it hasn't and you have no jackplate a 15" short shaft is what you want. It's a Gheenoe, no need to over rig and over complicate it with a jackplate/modifications unless you have specific performance requirements for it. 

That said the 6hp you have probably doesn't put it on plane so I wouldn't worry about it if it fishes as is.

My $.02


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

The boat was designed for a short shaft, and many like yamaha are actually around 17". Did you measure from the top to the bottom along the transom, if so that is not right. You need to measure from the top straight down to where it would be level with the keel.
In shallow drive your prop shaft is usually nearly even with the keel, not the entire prop under it. Typically guys set the cavitation plate even with the keel or slightly above it.
6hp is plenty to plane a lowsider, my highsider would plane with 4hp, but I'd look at selling it and getting a short shaft over a riser plate on an old transom.


----------



## jmdblue (Jun 21, 2021)

fishwhistle said:


> I would need a picture of the transom to determine if it's been modified... assuming it hasn't and you have no jackplate a 15" short shaft is what you want. It's a Gheenoe, no need to over rig and over complicate it with a jackplate/modifications unless you have specific performance requirements for it.
> 
> That said the 6hp you have probably doesn't put it on plane so I wouldn't worry about it if it fishes as is.
> 
> My $.02


Can't get you a photo right now, but will shortly. The 6 horse put me and my son on plane super easy (fortunately).


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

firecat1981 said:


> The boat was designed for a short shaft, and many of them ,like yamaha, are actually around 17". Did you measure from the top to the bottom along the transom, if so that is not right. You need to measure from the top straight down to where it would be level with the keel.
> In shallow drive your prop shaft is usually nearly even with the keel, not the entire prop under it. Typically guys set the cavitation plate even with the keel or slightly above it.
> 6hp is plenty to plane a lowsider, my highsider would plane with 4hp, but I'd look at selling it and getting a short shaft over a riser plate on an old transom.


----------



## jmdblue (Jun 21, 2021)

firecat1981 said:


> The boat was designed for a short shaft, and many like yamaha are actually around 17". Did you measure from the top to the bottom along the transom, if so that is not right. You need to measure from the top straight down to where it would be level with the keel.
> In shallow drive your prop shaft is usually nearly even with the keel, not the entire prop under it. Typically guys set the cavitation plate even with the keel or slightly above it.
> 6hp is plenty to plane a lowsider, my highsider would plane with 4hp, but I'd look at selling it and getting a short shaft over a riser plate on an old transom.


Thanks!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I was fixing my punctuation and it posted a new post? Oops, lol


----------



## WranglerJoe (Jul 10, 2021)

I just put a new motor on mine, tohatsu short shaft. It’s perfect


----------



## taw1126 (Aug 28, 2021)

Not sure this is relevant comparison between 15' 4" lowsider and my LT10, but with our jackplate set to transom height we got 15-16 mph and about 5,000 rpm with Suzuki 9.9 hp. Raising the jackplate up (higher than I thought it should be, truthfully) we got 20-21 mph and about 5,300 rpm. So to me the jackplate was completely worth the investment. Specific one we got was the Vance 0-20 hp plate they advertise for Gheenoes.

EDIT: should have noted our motor is short shaft.


----------

